# Tater Soup +



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had tater soup and fried pecan mini pies tonite!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Pecan Pies, but that does look delicious...


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Would you mind posting your recipe for the tater soup ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Would you mind posting your recipe for the tater soup ?


Potato Soup

Boil potatoes until tender and coming apart
Mash and add small container of heavy whipping cream
Add chicken stock until the soup is as thick or thin as you like
Add 4oz of sour cream
Salt and pepper to taste
2 tablespoons of butter

Slice an onion real thinly and lightly batter and fry
Fry bacon real crisp
add onion and bacon to the surface of the soup and add cheese if you like. I do.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I'd like the recipe for the pie's


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> I'd like the recipe for the pie's


Fried Pecan Mini Pies
In a sauce pan combine 1 cup of sugar,2/3 cup light corn syrup,1/3 cup butter, and 2 eggs. Mix until blended.
Add 1-1/2 cups chopped pecans and 1 teaspoon vanilla extract and a pinch of salt.
Bring to a small boil and then simmer for 10-15 minutes( it will become dark brown)

Crust: We use a quality store bought pie crust.( you may use a home made pie crust recipe) Roll thin and cut with a cookie cutter or glass.
Fill with pie filling ,fold over and pinch closed.
Fry in an iron skillet ,with a very shallow layer of oil, on both sides.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you for the recipes


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Paymaster,

I figured we'd have some potatoes left over after tomorrow, and I picked up the other stuff at the store to try some of that soup here in the next few days. Thanks much, brother!

AJ


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

The Verdict: GREAT! Thanks, PM! I made me up a batch of that soup last night. If we get this cold weather for a few days, I'll have to cook up some more!

I didn't have any bacon, but I chopped up some onions and cooked them there in it, rather than putting them on top. 

Again, Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> The Verdict: GREAT! Thanks, PM! I made me up a batch of that soup last night. If we get this cold weather for a few days, I'll have to cook up some more!
> 
> I didn't have any bacon, but I chopped up some onions and cooked them there in it, rather than putting them on top.
> 
> Again, Thanks!


Good Deal! You are welcome!


----------

